# Apartment Rental - Auckland



## avbferry (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi all, 

Currently looking for an apartment to rent. Just wondering if it is possible for any potential suburbs that could fit my requirements? 

I am looking to rent an apartment that is:
- Near or within the CBD (cause my office is within CBD)
- Ready access to public transport and facilities such as supermarkets
- Not too expensive
- Safe

Also, are there any good guides to Auckland subsurbs? I managed to find a guide online but it is pretty costly ("insuburbia guide to auckland suburbs"). 

Many thanks.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

avbferry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Currently looking for an apartment to rent. Just wondering if it is possible for any potential suburbs that could fit my requirements?
> 
> ...


There are very few unsafe suburbs in Auckland - just avoid South Auckland (around & to the south of the motorway). South-East is fine.
As for cheap - well, actually an apartment in CBD may be reasonable. Look at Auckland Central Homes for Rent - Realestate.co.nz

Also try Kingsland & Sandringham.


----------



## avbferry (Feb 9, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> There are very few unsafe suburbs in Auckland - just avoid South Auckland (around & to the south of the motorway). South-East is fine.
> As for cheap - well, actually an apartment in CBD may be reasonable. Look at Auckland Central Homes for Rent - Realestate.co.nz
> 
> Also try Kingsland & Sandringham.


Thanks for the link would check it out. 

Just wondering if anyone has comments on the following apartments? Seems like you get a room but the cooking and shower facilities are shared.

City Centre, 1 bedroom, $170 pw | Trade Me Property

City Centre, 1 bedroom, $160 pw | Trade Me Property

Any bad experiences with such arrangements?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

avbferry said:


> Thanks for the link would check it out.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has comments on the following apartments? Seems like you get a room but the cooking and shower facilities are shared.
> 
> ...


We nearly bought one of these for our son. Think student halls - and in fact these can only be rented and lived in by students. 
I'd check if there are any other special conditions too.


----------

